# Rub Storage



## crclass (Mar 22, 2020)

For me weekends are my smoking days. I usually mix up a batch of rub (Jeff's) that will last a few weeks. I know most of us have a vacuum sealer, so do yourself a favor and get the canning jar accessory. I mix my rub and put it in a canning jar then vacuum seal it. It stays fresh and if it does clump it is still not dried out so shaking it will usually loosen it back up.


----------



## crclass (Mar 22, 2020)

I also have a lid with holes drilled in it like a shaker top.  I store it on top the same jar with a screw on ring. Lots of jar lids will fit the same size canning jars and you can drill them and just screw them on over your sealed jar.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Mar 22, 2020)

What is this longer than 2 weeks rub storage you speak of? I'm lucky if I don't use up all my rub in a week lol. I usually store mine in a Tupperware container but yeah after a month it can clump up I just use a fork to whisk it around and break it up.


----------



## crclass (Mar 22, 2020)

I usually just smoke for 2 of us and like it fresh so not filling up the smoker! If I filled the smoker everytime I would be stuck on 1 side of the door or the other.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 22, 2020)

I keep mine in a mason jar, but haven’t vac packed it yet. And I don’t know why!
I have the vac sealer attachment & will vac mine as soon as I get offline!
Thanks for the tip!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 22, 2020)

Vac seal or throw a cracker in to keep from clumping.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2020)

I just store in Tupperware. Like said, if it clumps up just fix it with a fork.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 29, 2020)

When I make rubs up with brown sugar I use Domino's Brownulated , great stuff and no clumping when stored in a air tite jar


----------

